# Fattie learning curve



## greenguru (Dec 16, 2015)

GF and I did a pair of fatties she did Philly cheese one and I did a pill chicken and turkey Philly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







My chicken turkey 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## greenguru (Dec 16, 2015)

Very tasty but wish I would have rolled out my pizza dough....
The GF used croissant dough

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2015)

GG, Those are some scrumptious looking fatties !!!!!


----------



## smokin phil (Dec 17, 2015)

.


----------



## greenguru (Dec 18, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> Sorry, but I tried a "fatty".... Once. Complete failure. HATED it. Nobody liked it. One and done for me. Not sure I understand the draw.



The way I explain it to my friend was .....
It a bacon wrapped stuffed meatloaf then smoked and to finish its wrapped in a dough of your choice I guess I can see it fun and boring for different peeps

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kjolly (Dec 18, 2015)

have to stop looking at these pictures. makes me hungry all day!


----------

